# Problème d'envoi de mail en 3G ou wifi



## wayne (6 Juillet 2010)

Mes mails ne partent pas. Mon compte est un compte .Mac et est configuré en " smtp.Free.fr " car je suis abonné a Free. Le compte .Mac s'est configuré tout seul et, pas de problème pour les réception, mais rien ne part . Qqu'un a t il eu un problème similaire ,


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (6 Juillet 2010)

J'ai le même fournisseur d'accès que toi et un compte mobile me, il me semble qu'il n'y a pas de serveur smtp avec mobile me. Les messages d'un compte mobile-me partent avec n'importe quel fournisseur. 
Je ne sais pas si je suis clair et si cela peut t'aider ? 
Mes messages partent bien, le compte se configure effectivement tout seul


----------



## wayne (7 Juillet 2010)

mon compte est bien en smtp.free.fr  Je ne comprends pas. j'ai redémarré, suis passé sur un compte autre ... rien n'y fait.
Je suis preneur de conseil...


----------



## cameleone (8 Juillet 2010)

wayne a dit:


> Mes mails ne partent pas. Mon compte est un compte .Mac et est configuré en " smtp.Free.fr " car je suis abonné a Free. Le compte .Mac s'est configuré tout seul et, pas de problème pour les réception, mais rien ne part . Qqu'un a t il eu un problème similaire ,



Si tu as un compte .Mac (Me.com plutôt), pourquoi ne pas utiliser le smtp par défaut de ce compte, à savoir smtp.me.com ?



Napoleonsolo3 a dit:


> J'ai le même fournisseur d'accès que toi et un compte mobile me, il me semble qu'il n'y a pas de serveur smtp avec mobile me.



Bien sûr que si !


----------



## ikeke (9 Juillet 2010)

Je confirme, me.com offre bien un SMTP, smtp.me.com comme indiqué précédemment.


----------



## wayne (10 Juillet 2010)

Oui, avec me.com tout mes comptes fonctionnent au Top. Je suis au 7° ciel avec mon iPad , c,est top


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (11 Juillet 2010)

cameleone a dit:


> Bien sûr que si !



Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'il était mis par défaut. D'ailleurs lorsque tu écris un messagesur mail avec ton compte MobileMe le smtp n'est pas modifiable alors qu'il l'est sur les autres comptes. Enfin il me semble.


----------

